# Variablen in Fox Pro



## SimSE (17. September 2002)

Wieschaffe ich es, das ich in Visual Fox Pro von einem Formular aus auf den wert in einem anderen Formular zugreifen kann?
Sagen in ersten formular gebe ich den Wert 10 in eine textfeld ein. Dann soll wenn ich in das zweite Formular wechsele Ein Labelerscheinen, was als CAPTION die zahl 10 hat.

THX


----------

